# Fraser Valley Lodge



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey all,
I've been lurking for quite a while now but figured it was about time to participate a little, as such I thought I'd post a few pictures from one of my favourite jobs from a few years back.

This was an incredible project to work on, myself and my crew were there for the better part of 3 years doing all the painting and wood finishing both interior and exterior. I didn't get as high quality pictures as I would have liked but thought I'd post a few for you guys!



































































I hope that wasn't too many pictures for you, it really doesn't capture how amazing this house is and all the different areas and features of the place.

Lots of fun to work there and with all that wood I get to go back every year for maintenance!

Thanks for looking


----------



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

ok a couple more...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome to the group.

That house looks great. 3 years? How big is it? We did a 23,500 that only took us on and off 6 months. Granted most of the house was a Faux paint job.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

dreamscapeptg said:


> Hey all,
> I've been lurking for quite a while now but figured it was about time to participate a little, as such I thought I'd post a few pictures from one of my favourite jobs from a few years back.
> 
> This was an incredible project to work on, myself and my crew were there for the better part of 3 years doing all the painting and wood finishing both interior and exterior. I didn't get as high quality pictures as I would have liked but thought I'd post
> ...


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That's mental 
Not enough pics if you ask me 
Can u tell us what you used for products 
And also how you applied
Would be curious as to the inside and outside products

How did you get the job 
Bid or time and material 
Great great work


----------



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

journeymanPainter said:


> Is this an actual lodge, or someones weekend retreat?
> 
> Welcome to the group from a fellow Valley resident.


Thanks! It's a couples primary residence


----------



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

cdpainting said:


> Welcome to the group.
> 
> That house looks great. 3 years? How big is it? We did a 23,500 that only took us on and off 6 months. Granted most of the house was a Faux paint job.


This place was about 12,000 sq.ft, it also had a separate garage/house for caretakers to live in, boathouse, tiny english pub in the garden, post and beam tea house and multiple waterfalls and ponds were put in.

They also bought the property next door to reno and live in while the lodge was being built. Between all those different buildings it kept us pretty steady.


----------



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

Phinnster said:


> That's mental
> Not enough pics if you ask me
> Can u tell us what you used for products
> And also how you applied
> ...


As far as materials
Interior drywall walls we used BM Aura bath and spa Matte

Paneled walls - Matador conversion varnish - conventional spray

Interior door/window frames - sikkens cetol and Sikkens door and window - not my first choice at all but we needed to match the exterior window and door finishes from the manufacturer - Mostly conventional spray

Interior doors - Old Masters stain - Becker Acroma Facett lacquer - brush/wipe stain - conventional spray clear
Post/Beams - Sansin SDF stain / Sansin ENS clear -satin - brush stain/clear
Other reclaimed beams got Saman clear flat

Media room fir/cherry paneling/lattice - SB spray stain / Becker Acroma Facett lacquer 

Exterior beams got Sansin as well, fascia/shingles - Aura Exterior Matte - brushed

We got the job through a contractor we work with, all time and materials.

I'll see if I can dig up some more pictures for you Phinnster!


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Unbelievable work 
You take it a step above being able to spray those clear finishes 
I would love to see that job in person 
Great work 

What sprayer do you use ?


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

That's awesome ,nice job!


----------



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

Phinnster said:


> Unbelievable work
> You take it a step above being able to spray those clear finishes
> I would love to see that job in person
> Great work
> ...


Thanks!

We used a little bit of everything on this job, graco 495's, Graco AAA, Binks pressure pots and a binks LVMP


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Very nice. Im curious to know what that matador product is like .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wowsers!! Amazing!


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> Unbelievable work
> You take it a step above being able to spray those clear finishes
> I would love to see that job in person
> Great work
> ...



Love to see some more pics of this job ..thank you for sharing


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

What product was the first pic ?
It looks like a oil based sprayed on paneling or trim 

Also can you tell us how you learned to master these finishes
At one time I was a very decent sprayer of paint coatings 
But never ventured into lacquers or two part urethane 
Would love to know more


----------



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

Phinnster said:


> What product was the first pic ?
> It looks like a oil based sprayed on paneling or trim
> 
> Also can you tell us how you learned to master these finishes
> ...


That was Matador by Acromapro (http://www.acromapro.com/products/detail/postcat/pigmented/matador-white) it's a post catalyzed cabinet finish

Really I've learned over the years mostly by trial and error, trying new products and methods and crossing my fingers a lot! As a company we try to not get too stuck in our ways and look for new ways to achieve nicer finishes for less effort. That doesn't always pay off but we have definitely learned a lot!

We sprayed it with a pressure pot setup on site, turned out awesome, looks and feels so great!


----------

